# Different instructions for pressing...confusion



## ultraman (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everybody. 

I have poly hockey jerseys here with instructions saying not to go behond 325F on the press.

I also have Howard's transfers and transfer express numbers, both saying to press hotter than that (340F and 350F)

I'm affraid to damage jerseys. 

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

you only press for 4-8 seconds so the garment will probably not reach that temp, only way to tell is to test one


----------



## ultraman (Feb 25, 2008)

I got answer from Howard meanwhile and they suggest 300F for 20 seconds.

I think I'll do some tests on the first jerseys, one without changing anything and one at 20 sec. and compare. 

I post this so it may help.

Thanks


----------



## ultraman (Feb 25, 2008)

FYI, I' ve finally did some tests and even with the temp at 350F, nothing happened to the jerseys. I press with different temps and pressures and it was all ok but I got a better results when following transfers recommendations. 

I then washed them and put them in the dryer and everything is just fine.

Numbers from Transfer Express do a very nice job. They really "integrate" the fabric while keeping their body.

Howard transfers for the logos are new HMP (multi-purpose) formulation and result is as good as what I get on tshirts with HHP.


----------

